
Paxil increases the risk of suicide by 6.7 times in all adults (2017) - imperio59
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/11/well/mind/paxil-antidepressants-suicide.html
======
imperio59
"The documents indicate that several suicides and suicide attempts in early
clinical trials that were attributed to patients on a placebo — and which made
Paxil look safer by comparison — should not have been counted, and that an
F.D.A. reviewer later told the company as much. Glaxo eventually reanalyzed
its data, and in 2006 enhanced the warning on Paxil, cautioning that among
adults of all ages with major depressive disorder, “the frequency of suicidal
behavior was higher in patients treated with paroxetine compared with placebo”
— 6.7 times higher."

